
Show HN: Sidedoor – Find your next engineering job through a trusted referral - bonobo886
https://www.sidedoor.jobs
======
codingdave
I'm unclear how this will solve the underlying root cause of the coding
interviews -- if you are matched up with a stranger, how are they supposed to
know whether you are all talk or whether you can deliver?

Referrals from people you have worked with before make sense - you know their
work. But having a conversation with another engineer and expecting that to
become a referral sounds odd - such interactions don't give the same level of
knowledge of one's work as having actually been on the same team.

~~~
bonobo886
@codingdave - The goal for us isn't to solve the underlying root cause of
coding interviews. In our previous companies, we'd still always do whiteboard
style coding interviews with referral candidates. The goal for Sidedoor is to
skip conversations with recruiters and get fast-tracked directly to an
onsight. A conversation with an engineer is the best way for a candidate to
understand

1\. The technical challenges at a new company. 2\. The team dynamic at a new
company.

~~~
codingdave
Aha, gotcha - that does make more sense. I may have been over-estimating the
relationship it builds because of all the other discussions surrounding
interviews these days.

Thanks for the clarification.

------
bonobo886
Hi All!

We’re a group of engineers that have worked in the tech industry for the last
10 years. Over that time, we all realized that the best engineering teams that
we’ve all worked on have been close, tight knit groups that had a lot in
common.

Every company that we’ve worked for has had an employee referral program, but
the effectiveness of those programs pales in comparison to the costly external
recruiter led solutions out there. Recruiters ended up making a ton of money
and taking large finders fees for performing a task that was better suited to
our own employees. Our goal with Sidedoor is to turn employees at every level
of the company into the most effective recruiters.

If you’re looking for your next job and want to work for a great tech company,
sign up as a candidate today.

------
peternicky
sounds like a useful service, however, I tried to signup as a candidate but
the buttons do not function.

